# Blazin Smoked Pistachios



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 10, 2017)

Not made these in while. Just eye everything (its not rocket science)













pistmix.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jun 10, 2017






Melt the butter and spin that up first. (you can do this by hand or zip lock.













pistbuttr.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jun 10, 2017






Next the liquid and SYM.













pistseason.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jun 10, 2017






This is about the only thing the Bradley racks are good for.













pistracks.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jun 10, 2017






200* with apple smoke for 1.5 hrs. Then place on tray to cool. Dont worry about shelf life because they wont last that long













pistsmok.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jun 10, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 10, 2017)

Never smoked pistachios, but they certainly are my favorite nut!

I bet the taste awesome smoked!

Al


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 10, 2017)

They are cooling now.













pistcool.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jun 10, 2017


----------



## dward51 (Jun 10, 2017)

Oh yeah.... Something else I'm putting on my "to do" list.  Thanks


----------



## b-one (Jun 10, 2017)

That doesn't sound bad at all! Why don't you like the racks are they a pain to clean?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 10, 2017)

b-one said:


> That doesn't sound bad at all! Why don't you like the racks are they a pain to clean?


The pistachios fall thru the rack squares, the cheese cloth works better to keep em in.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 10, 2017)

damn..  they look good...  thinking we need to try some at the gathering...  

BTW..  I thought you were a MAD Scientist ???


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 11, 2017)

JckDanls 07 said:


> damn.. they look good... thinking we need to try some at the gathering...
> 
> BTW.. I thought you were a MAD Scientist ???


I will make some to bring. Say 5lbs and a 12 pack?

12 pack of charmin and ice cream


----------



## dward51 (Jun 11, 2017)

You know I just had a thought.  A little bourbon mixed in with the wet might be an interesting additional flavor layer.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 11, 2017)

dward51 said:


> You know I just had a thought.  A little bourbon mixed in with the wet might be an interesting additional flavor layer.


I wouldnt have enuff after i drank it all.

Or let me re phrase that.

After i fell on my face and it all ran out the bottle.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 11, 2017)

Yum, Yum, Yum!
Sounds great.


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Jun 18, 2017)

I made the version of these that uses jalapeno pickling juice and green tabasco. They were really good. A huge hit at my household. I live alone.


----------



## ironhorse07 (Jul 9, 2017)

Gotta try these!


----------



## rigger45 (Jul 11, 2017)

Sounds worth a try!


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 20, 2017)

Great looking batch!

Is the fine mesh you are using aluminum window screen?
I can understand the frustration with your pistachios falling through the regular rack.

What about some Lath screen? 

Power to the smoke!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 21, 2017)

SonnyE said:


> Great looking batch!
> 
> Is the fine mesh you are using aluminum window screen?
> I can understand the frustration with your pistachios falling through the regular rack.
> ...


Those are old Bradley smoker racks with cheesecloth over them.
If you go to wally you can get small aluminum expanded racks where they have all the grill stuff.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Dec 21, 2017)

Great Scott! Those look great! I assume the pistachios are already roasted that you buy?


----------

